# need input



## Karda (Mar 17, 2020)

i built a work bench add on and I want to put a vise on the end. problem one the top is 3" thick and the top rests on the frame. Option 1 is to cut out the frame and bolt under the top, that kind of vise is expensive to buy new, even used. option 2 is make my own but how all the ones i have seen on u tube are made for tables with thin tops. any suggestion. heres the bench


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 18, 2020)

Are you talking a general hard jaw vise? You could take a new pc of wood and lag bolt it to table giving u something to clamp to...


----------



## Karda (Mar 19, 2020)

still wouldn't work because of the screw and rods. i am leaning more and more towards hold fasts


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis (Mar 29, 2020)

@Karda - Where are the screws and rods located? Post some additional photos showing them.


----------



## Karda (Mar 29, 2020)

here are some pics of the vice I have, other vises I have seen are similar in that thew distance from the top of the vise to the rods is is shallow and you can put a board length wise in the vise unless it is quite narrow


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2020)

Agree with Sarah...or just drill the holes needed for the rods and screw and notch the recess. I'm failing to see the issue.


----------



## Karda (Mar 29, 2020)

I am going to build a moxon vise


----------

